# Gioing bananas over wafflemaker. NO TEFLON! :-) easier said then done.



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

okay, so I got rid of EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEverything TEfon and non stick
(and plastic too  but now I miss the waffles..

mmm.. the fresh and fanatsic smelling crispy to soft
waffles in the morning.. with bit of a powder sugar on the top..

I though it will be easy to buy a waffle maker/iron that is
electric and wont' have non stic surface.

guess again









I spent like few good weeks searching internet for new aluminum or
best yet stainless still griddle waffle maker and NADA...
to be exact.. nada in my price range..

why is it that it is always poor people who gets screwed with all
poisonous stuff?

in any case.. you can get delicous machines on pro cooks sides
for like 200 bucks to begin with and all the way up to 1500 bucks a pop.
but that is like yearly budget of small country if you ask me that kind of pricing should be illegal for few lbs of still shaped in a machine in china..
it just makes WAFFLES, it does not even send email !!!!

so I am buffled why nobody does them like in the old days..?

Is there something I don't know? was aluminum worse then teflon?

I am not in love with aluminum but I figured that it mosly react with
acids and waffle dought does not have much of acidity and then agian
it is super short in contact with a griddle so it is not that bad..

I know I know.. baking powder does contain aluminum just the same
but I learned the trick to buy the one that does not have it
and I was pounding my head with rolling pin that I did not see
the difference on the store shelf although they are there just side by side..

but back to the topic..

does anyone know where to buy the very waffle maker that would not
send me broke?

I checked ebay but somehow it feels ycky to buy used ones as much as I love to recycle I don't feel comfortable to use anything old and used for the kitchen that comes with contact with my food. decor is fine.. furniture is fine but that is different.

EVerything in conventional stores is non stick..

please let me know if you know the source for one small inexpensive waffle maker that has stainless steel or aluminum interior
and if you know anything that I should avoid while shopping
or know anything about what they did coat aluminum with
to make it unhealthy or otheriwse anything I am not asking and
you think I should know do tell.
thanks

bella


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does it have to be aluminum (not a healthy metal to cook with) or stainless steel?

If not and if you are willing to cook over a burner on the stove then cast iron might be the way to go. These are made for camping mostly but would work just fine on the stove.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BWCTL0


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elus0814* 
Does it have to be aluminum (not a healthy metal to cook with) or stainless steel?

If not and if you are willing to cook over a burner on the stove then cast iron might be the way to go. These are made for camping mostly but would work just fine on the stove.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BWCTL0

I have these - they would be my suggestion too. Though I'd love to find an older electric one with a cast iron interior!

These take some getting used to but once you get the hang of it they work well. Like other cast iron, to get it to be really non stick you need to heat if very hot FIRST and then add fat (butter).

Also, these make rather small waffles so I suggest getting 2 so you can have them both going at the same time to make enough for a group (even a family of 3 or 4!).


----------



## attachedmama (Jan 16, 2003)

"Though I'd love to find an older electric one with a cast iron interior!"

Found at a thrift store for e few $$


----------



## bugleg (May 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *attachedmama* 
Found at a thrift store

Just be careful to keep an eye on the older ones--and make sure to not plug one into a skimpy extension cord. Some of the older ones can overload a small cord.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Have you checked ebay?

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ant...aker&_osacat=0


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Rome Industries makes a simple cast iron one that you put on your stove top. takes a little getting used to and a little seasoning but once you get it down it works very nicely. we use a pastry brush to coat the nooks and crannies with oil.....under $30


----------

